# What classes grant Mettle?



## Mistwell (Feb 28, 2005)

I am looking to make a list of the various classes that grant the Mettle ability (or the same ability under a different name).

I know of the following:

Hexblade;
Pious Templar

Any others?  Does any class get an Improved Mettler (similar to Improved Evasion)?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 28, 2005)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Does any class get an Improved Mettler (similar to Improved Evasion)?




I believe that ability is 'Heavy Mettle'.

-Hyp.


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 28, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I believe that ability is 'Heavy Mettle'.
> 
> -Hyp.




  Cute...

I am considering making a character with both evasion and mettle (with relatively high saves).  However, I need to know 1) what classes grant the Mettle ability, and 2) is Mettle even that useful?  Are there that many spells that actual do half damage on a sucessful will or fort save?


----------



## Shin Okada (Feb 28, 2005)

How about this?

Half-Fiend Human, Rogue 3/Hexblade 3/Martial 2/Blackguard 2. Str 18(20), Dex 18(20), Con 12 (14), int 12 (14), Cha 18 (20). This is a character made with Elite Array ability scores and has CR 12 and ECL of 14. Given 14th-level NPC gears (45,000gp), he bought Belt of Magnificence +2 & Vest of Resistance +2 (and some other gears including a wand of mirro image). Now his saves are Fort +17, Ref +16, Will +16.  Against spells and spell-like abilities, he gets +5. And he is a martial with Minor Aura (cha bonus will) and a Major Aura (+1 to all saves). So, when he is conscious, his saves against spells and spell-like abilities are, Fort +23, Ref +22, Will +27. He has Evasion and Mettle. And he flies and try to attack via bows, reach weapons or spell-like abilities. Quite a tough villain to kill.

And he has Spell-Resistance, too.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 28, 2005)

In 3.0 (dunno if these are in 3.5 Complete Divine or Complete Warrior or not), there's the Sohei (20-level class in Oriental Adventures, cross between monk, fighter, and barbarian, lawful alignments only) which gets Mettle sometime around 9th or 10th level I think, and there's the Templar (10-level prestige class in Defenders of the Faith, vaguely paladin-like warrior) which gets Mettle sometime around 3rd or 5th level I think.  So far as I know, there has never been an Improved Mettle ability.

However, Mettle is useful, though not quite as useful as Evasion generally.  Mettle is useful against spells like Chilling Hand, Horrid Wilting, Inflict Serious Wounds, Finger of Death, Phantasmal Killer, Prismatic Spray, Slay Living, Shout, Sound Burst, Wierd, Harm, Disintegrate, Unholy Blight, Cloudkill, Circle of Doom, and Antipathy.  Most of these spells allow a Fortitude for half damage or a partial effect, so a character using Mettle should emphasis a strong Fortitude save, though a few of these use Will saves.  A handful of other spells exist also that could be defeated by Mettle, but I've listed most of the important ones in the Player's Handbook / System Reference Document.  One or two of these spells only apply with Mettle in 3.0, while one or two others apply only in 3.5.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 13, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> In 3.0 (dunno if these are in 3.5 Complete Divine or Complete Warrior or not), there's the Sohei (20-level class in Oriental Adventures, cross between monk, fighter, and barbarian, lawful alignments only) which gets Mettle sometime around 9th or 10th level I think, and there's the Templar (10-level prestige class in Defenders of the Faith, vaguely paladin-like warrior) which gets Mettle sometime around 3rd or 5th level I think.  So far as I know, there has never been an Improved Mettle ability.




Thanks for the list of spells.  

The 3.0 Templar was turned into the Pious Templar in 3.5 (Complete Arcane, gets the ability at first level).

I'm thinking Favored Soul 5 (good saves spontaneous divine caster with weapon focus and some energy resistance) Divine Oracle 2 (evasion-like ability at second level but allows heavy armor, also full caster progression for divine spells) Pious Templar 1 (Mettle at first level and requires the weapon focus that the Favored Sould grants, but separate spell list).  Anything that would help with converting charisma into a save bonus (like divine grace) will also help, as the favored soul uses wisdom and charisma to cast (which is too bad as it suffers from that Multiple Attribute Dependancy problem).


----------



## Corsair (Sep 13, 2005)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> (which is too bad as it suffers from that Multiple Attribute Dependancy problem).




Only if you care about the DC's of your spells.  Otherwise Paladin 4/ Favored Soul 3/Fist of Raziel 10/ Something Else Here 3 makes for a nice combo.

(assuming I remember the FoR requirements correctly)


----------



## atom crash (Sep 13, 2005)

This thread has a comprehensive list of spells that Mettle would be useful against (post #10).

I thought I had another exhaustive list bookmarked, but I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## UltimaGabe (Sep 14, 2005)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Does any class get an Improved Mettler (similar to Improved Evasion)?




No, and with good reason. Although Improved Evasion is a powerful concept, Reflex-save spells aren't generally instantly lethal- the only thing you're really missing out on is damage. With Improved Mettle, though, you suddenly become immune to virtually any non-damaging spell, as well as most damaging spells (with the only side effect being a little bit of damage on a failed save). Undead and high-level spellscasters would be laughable with an ability like that, and I sincerely hope that such an ability never exists.

That being said, from what I've heard Mettle isn't really all that great. It doesn't come up very often, and generally the effects of a Successful save without Mettle are minor enough that getting rid of them isn't that big of a deal (compared to the effects of a failed save, that is).


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 14, 2005)

Corsair said:
			
		

> Only if you care about the DC's of your spells.  Otherwise Paladin 4/ Favored Soul 3/Fist of Raziel 10/ Something Else Here 3 makes for a nice combo.
> 
> (assuming I remember the FoR requirements correctly)




Actually, I would go with Paladin 2/Favored Soul 4/Divine Oracle 2/Pious Templar 1/Fist of Raziel 10/? 1.

The remaining 1 level should probably go to something that increases your Reflex save, like maybe Seeker of the Misty Isle 1 (which I might actually put in earlier in the build).

At level 20 you would have a Fort:18, Ref: 9, Will: 12.  Seeker of the Misty Isle requires elf (probably Wild Elf, since Int. is already a dump stat for this build), and with their +2 dex that will help your Ref saves a bit.  You have both mettle and evasion (the form that can be used in heavy armor).  Your Charisma bonus adds to your saves, and is your key spellcasting stat (though does not increase your DCs, so you probably focus on buffs rather than offensive spells).  

You smite wickedly well, buff very well as 16th caster level (making it perfect for the Practiced Spellcaster feat to bring it neatly up to 20th caster level), cast those buffs spontaneously, and have up to 8th level divine spells from the cleric list (and a couple of first level Paladin spells that are not cast spontaneously).  

You don't turn undead (though a level of Sacred Exorcist instead of a level of Favored Soul can help with that if you really miss it, along with a nightstick from Libris Mortis and some feats that change your turn attempts into fighting or healing abilities).  

You have only one domain, Travel, though it's a very good domain that gives you a freedom of movement ability, longstrider, fly, dimension door, and teleport.  

You fight very well in melee, usually magically enhanced by powerful spells, and are the bane of evil outsiders.  With huge saves and save-influencing abilities, most spells have no effect on you.  A great front-line melee fighter against the forces of evil everywhere.


----------



## Krafen (Sep 14, 2005)

In what book does Fist of Raziel appear?


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 14, 2005)

Krafen said:
			
		

> In what book does Fist of Raziel appear?




Book of Exalted Deeds.  It's a class intended for Paladin or Cleric-type casters.  Full base attack bonus plus full caster progression except for the first level.  Grants various advancements and bonuses to your smiting ability.  Also constant circle of protection from evil, which also adds +2 resistance bonus to saves vs. spells from evil opponants.  I don't think it's a "broken" prestige class (particular when combined with favored soul instead of cleric), but I do think it's a pretty good one.


----------

